# Taiwan mulls buying Harrier jets despite pressure from China



## CougarKing (18 Jan 2016)

This could prove useful in a Chinese invasion scenario, after Taiwan/ROCAF airfields have been cratered/knocked out in PLAAF air strikes:

Defense News



> *Despite Pressures From China, Taiwan Might Procure Harriers*
> By Wendell Minnick 5:15 p.m. EST January 16, 2016
> 
> TAIPEI — Taiwan will have the opportunity to procure refurbished AV-8 Harrier Jump Jets as the US Marine Corps (USMC) begins replacing the aircraft with F-35B stealth fighters, said US government sources.
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Jan 2016)

Are they still in production?


----------



## YZT580 (18 Jan 2016)

keyword: refurbished.  Production stopped in  or around 2003 or 4.


----------

